

Mars Viking Robot 'Found Life' - MichaelAO
http://news.discovery.com/space/mars-life-viking-landers-discovery-120412.html

======
btipling
Nope:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viking_biological_experiments>

> Most researchers surmise that the results of the Viking biology experiments
> can be explained by purely chemical processes that do not require the
> presence of life, and the GC-MS results rule out life.

More:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_on_Mars>

------
tokenadult
Previous submission, with skeptical comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3833759>

------
MichaelAO
Sorry for posting an oldie ha Here's the one that really peaked my interested
from today.

[http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47932940/ns/technology_and_scien...](http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47932940/ns/technology_and_science-
science/)

~~~
mck-
well, old is not always old for everyone - it's reaching front page so clearly
it's news for some people ;)

------
waterlesscloud
Skeptical of the results, but it does make me wonder if the data from that
mission is public? Anyone know?

------
nazgulnarsil
April 12th, and this was discussed before.

~~~
mck-
What's discussed before? Sounds like pretty huge news to me - how come the
world has been so quite for the last 2 months?

I'm reading it for the first time, so it does make me wonder.. bunch of
scientist claiming their 15 minutes of fame?

